# Wilson Combat Beretta 92A1



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Thought you Beretta enthusiasts would appreciate this!


----------



## rauchman (Aug 23, 2011)

That is a beautiful looking pistol.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I would love to send one out to them... if money grew on trees. Until then, I shall have to patiently wait and save, lol. 

Love the sights and finish... that trigger was real sweet too.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice. I like custom 1911s, but except for night sights, a skeleton hammer and anD spring, I leave my 92s stock


----------

